# Classic Analog Synths...



## José Herring (May 14, 2022)

Does anybody know a place in Los Angeles that I can go to play around with classic analog synths from the 70's? I realize that I don't have much in the way of experience with this stuff and I need to start getting an ear for it.


----------



## tressie5 (May 14, 2022)

Oh boy. If you do end up going into one of those boutique places, bring one of your kidneys in a jar.


----------



## liquidlino (May 14, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Does anybody know a place in Los Angeles that I can go to play around with classic analog synths from the 70's? I realize that I don't have much in the way of experience with this stuff and I need to start getting an ear for it.


Not LA but in Sydney there's a music store Tarramurra Music. They have all the current analog and top end digital synths, I've spent time in there trying them all out. And yes makes you want to spend serious money. My favourite of the modern synths is the rev2 or summit, both just amazing to use, with full digital control plane, but analog/hybrid analog signal paths. One thing I noticed was that you do need 16 voices, otherwise you get noticeable voice stealing for longer release sounds. Have fun! Synth testing is so enjoyable.


----------



## timprebble (May 15, 2022)

What you want is something like MESS in Melbourne.
Basically a synth museum, which you can book time in and can take a laptop & interface in and record!
And what an awesome collection!






Studio — MESS Ltd


The current items in the machine collection of MESS Limited, a not-for-profit organisation dedicated to the preservation, support and promotion of all forms of electronic music making.




mess.foundation





I did a quick search for "Synth Museum LA"
- not sure if this is open yet but sounds like its being moved to LA









Why one of the Bay Area's most unique institutions is leaving for LA


After announcing its closure, the space was booked solid for weeks.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> One thing I noticed was that you do need 16 voices, otherwise you get noticeable voice stealing for longer release sounds.


This is where reverb and delay really help. 

Also OP mentioned synths from 70s, not modern day analogs


----------



## tressie5 (May 15, 2022)

Of course, there's also EBay, but I'm very skeptical of places like that. How do you know what you've paid for is what was advertised? I sure hope their Money Back Guarantee works as it should as I've been eyeing a few items m'self.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 16, 2022)

This might be a daft suggestion, but could you find a local synth enthusiast who would enjoy showing off their collection to you? You might be able to offer something as an informal trade for trying out some of their synths. Maybe some production or orchestration assistance?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 16, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Does anybody know a place in Los Angeles that I can go to play around with classic analog synths from the 70's? I realize that I don't have much in the way of experience with this stuff and I need to start getting an ear for it.











Vintage Synthesizer Museum







vintagesynthesizermuseum.com





Not sure if they're playable (never been).


----------



## nolotrippen (May 16, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Vintage Synthesizer Museum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either, but…
TO BOOK A RESERVATION NOW:​Call (510) 859–3558 from 10am – 11pm daily 
or 
Email us at [email protected]


----------

